# Rear weight for a Agco Allis 8745



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Do you think 800 lbs on the 3pt is good enough weight to help keep the back wheels down on a Agco Allis 8745 with MFWD, cab and a loader.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on what your grabbing with the loader. My JD401C has the cast iron wheel centers, has two wheel weights on each side as well as a cast iron spacer between the axle hub and cast iron center, rear tires are also filled with fluid, I can pick three round bales at a time with the loader, but even with two bales if you don't have another round bale on back it's a little light in the rear.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Just one 1,200lb round bale or a 7ft bucket of dirt. Or when we move snow will it give me enough traction on snow or ice. The tires are not filled.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Any reason for not filling the rear tires? That way you are not adding as much weight to the axles IMHO.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Both are weight on the axle.



r82230 said:


> Any reason for not filling the rear tires? That way you are not adding as much weight to the axles IMHO.
> 
> Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> Both are weight on the axle.


I guess I have been told wrongly for a lot of years. Next time I am told that loading the tires doesn't put weight on the axles, I will argue your position. Glad I'm still able to learn (sometimes anyhow). Thanks for today's lesson.

Larry


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't fill the tires cuz I have to move them out in the spring and that would be to much work.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> Both are weight on the axle.





r82230 said:


> I guess I have been told wrongly for a lot of years. Next time I am told that loading the tires doesn't put weight on the axles, I will argue your position. Glad I'm still able to learn (sometimes anyhow). Thanks for today's lesson.
> 
> Larry


Don't argue the point toooooo hard. It puts weight at the point of the axle from the fulcrum. IE. If your rear axle is 10' behind your front axle and your front axle is the fulcrum, the WHOLE weight of the rear tires are 10' behind the fulcrum even though some of the weight is forward of the axle and some is behind. ...that's that's using the weight as a counter ballast (as JD intends in the other post).
Using as counter ballast, the ONLY time it puts more weight on the axle is when the ballast is lifted (too much weight on the front and lifting the rear tires) and then it puts weight on the axle bearings as it carries the wheels and loaded tires.

Take this to extremes in your mind. Think of a very light "vehicle"...say made out of styrofoam. Then imagine some wheels...say made out of lead and about 6' and a ton or two with a 3/32 hole in the center. Place the two wheels about 8" apart (you are on a concrete floor and the wheels stand upright on their own because they are balanced...it's in your mind, so it will work). Now hold your styrofoam "vehicle" up between the wheels and jam a 3/32 welding rod through the through one wheel's hole, through the styrofoam "vehicle" and through the other hole. There is no weight on the axle other than that of the styrofoam vehicle. It holds it up just fine. Just don't try to lift the wheels with the vehicle...won't work THAT way.

Ballast on the vehicle puts weight on the axle then onto the ground. Ballast in the tires puts weight directly on the ground.

Mark


----------

